# 3 failed ivf cycles- any tests I should request?



## rory2011

Hello
I am hoping one of you lovely ladies can help me. I've had my 3rd failed ivf cycle. I have low Amh (8.6) and everything else seems to be ok with us. I have a feeling that I have an implantation problem as managed to get to blasts twice.

Any ideas what I should be asking at my review appt.  we are going to change clinics anyways thinking fresh eyes may help/ different approach. 

Thanks


----------



## Candy x

Hi hun
Im sorry about your failed cycles   
I think changing clinics is a good idea (not to say the one your at isnt good) But i think if you change you will feel better and comfortable in yourself which i think helps alot when your going through IVF.
Regarding tests im positive Clinics offer you to do some tests after youve had 2 or 3 failed IVFs I was told this by my Consultant on Monday - She said as ive only had 1 Failed IVF there were no need to do any tests yet (Genetic test etc) But more than 2 Failed they reccomend doing them, So i would definately mention it to your new Consultant.But i must warn you i think these tests are pretty pricey  
Goodluck x


----------



## vixter_1

Hi Rory

Sorry your time has not come :-(

Have the failed cycles always been fresh or where there some FET in there too?  I have learnt I never respond well to frozen cycles due to lining issues.  Have you always been on the same meds for each cycle or have you changed meds?  On my sucessful cycle I was on a different medication from my others - it produced much fewer eggs but they were much better quality (although I never had quality issues with the other batches but these were still ranked better). How many embies are you having transfered each time?  Is there anyway this number can be increased?

I am hoping your clinic support you you in getting to the bottom of it all XXXX


----------



## Lisa x

Hi Rory, sorry to hear your recent cycle has not been successful 

After two fresh failed cycles where I had blast on one of them also, I decided to get some checks done before going again. I had Level 1 immunes testing done by my GP and they were clear. I also had a hysteroscopy done to check the cavity of my womb, that all came back as perfect and how it should be.

My clinic said it was bad luck and after the tests I have had, I have to agree, it's got to be. I failed at implantation both times but all is ok with me.

I decided to stick with the clinic who know me and know how I respond but I was very very tempted to change.

I'm just about to start my third cycle and I have made a few changes which might be worth considering. Before I only took a pregnacare supplement and now I take it along with selenium to help implantation and a few other things. When having the hysto, I got an endometrial scratch done by the consultant which is supposed to help implantation. And finally, one thing I'm very excited about, my clinic (MFS Manchester - not sure where you are) are now using embryo glue for all transfers which again is supposed to help implantation. Here's a link to my clinics blog about the embryo glue:

http://www.manchesterfertility.com/blog/item/mfs-patients-to-benefit-from-new-embryoglue-to-maximise-chances-of-pregnancy/

Hope this helps and wishing you lots of luck for the future!

Lisa x

PS. Don't mean this to be a 'me' post, just wanted to advise of the changes I have made as we seem to have the same implantation issue 

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering including supplements/herbal remedies. We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"

/links


----------



## vixter_1

Oh I also took selenium but only between EC and ET, my clinic said it was a big no after ET as can cause contractions of the womb.

Good luck to all 

XX


----------



## Shellebell

have you looked at the hints and tips sticky thread for info 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=261901.0


----------



## rory2011

Thanks for the replies. I have always had fresh cycles- never had any blasts/ embies that were good enough to freeze.
My first cycle- I had 2 x grade 2 and day 2 embies put back only had 5 eggs on 225 menopur
2nd cycle- 300 menopur and 8 eggs, had 2 nearly but not quite top grade blasts put back (4 got to blasts but not good enough to freeze).
3rd cycle- 300 menopur 7 eggs and 3 were at blast stage and one was morula stage. Had 2 put back, one top grade one nearly top grade. 

Will see what they say at clinic but after last failed cycle, they didn't seem interested in looking into implantation failure.

Supplement wise, I have been on pregnancare/ pregnacare conception for years now. i also have omega tabs (with epa), co-enzyme and some others that I can't remember off top of my head. Also had acupuncture on last 2 cycles.

Will look at that thread!


----------



## rory2011

Vixter- congrats on your bfp!
Lisa- it sounds interesting what's happening at your clinic. We're near Birmingham.
Shellebell- will def look at thread
Candy- thanks for the cost warning- i wil start saving now!


----------



## coweyes

Rory


I had 2 fresh icsi cycles were both cycles got to blasto and one nat fet which reslulted in 2 x bfn and one miscarrage.  My clinic told me that it was just bad luck that it had not worked for me.


We later found out that i have a chromazone problem, and that i now need pgd.  Maybe this is something to consider??


----------



## rory2011

Thanks cow eyes. i'll add that to my list fo qu's to ask at review.
Good luck with the pgd
x


----------



## jennyes2011

Hi there,

We have had 2 failed ICSIs with 2 "almost top grade", and then 2 "excellent" embryos transferred. None of them have taken, and each time I had AF 3 days before OTD.

How do you go about getting any of these tests? E.g a hysteroscopy or immune tests? Our clinic will not do them? Do I have to go to my GP?

I want to have some further testing carried out on me but havent got a clue where to start. 
coweyes: How did you find out you had a chromazone problem? What tests were carried out and by who?

Thanks,
Jenny x


----------



## coweyes

Hi jenny sorry to hear about your bfn   .


I went to the Lister to do egg share, they did lots of tests, but i don't know the name of the test.  Anyhow they found out from there, it broke my heart   .  Actually i think the test was called Keryotyping, don't know how to spell it!


----------



## Lisa x

Hi Jenny

Really sorry to hear you have been through 2 failed cycles, me too, it's horrible.  I'm having tx privately but went to my GP who is very lovely and understanding and I explained to him that I had been through 2 cycles etc etc and asked him if he would do my level 1 immunes, he didn't know what they were but I had taken a list, he said no problem and did them.  When they came back clear, my private clinic mentioned a hysteroscopy so I went back to my GP and asked him, he had no problem in referring me under the NHS and it was done a month ago.

Wishing you lots of luck and hope you get somewhere with the tests!

Lisa x


----------



## jennyes2011

Thanks Lisa,
I will be doing that ASAP  
Jenny x


----------



## rory2011

Thanks for the advice Lisa. I have my review on 20th and depending on what thy say I may end up of to see if there is a nice gp at my surgery who will do my level 1's. I will have to print off the list.
Jenny it sounds like we're in the same boat. We have pretty much decided on another cycle but I'm hesitant I case there is something wrong with implantation and want to look into as much as possible beforehand.
Xx


----------



## *Rose*

Hey Rory

like the other ladies have said I would def take time out to investigate more before you do another cycle
level 1 immunes (level 1 immunes were normal for me but then paid pp for level 2 and i found out i had mthfr which is a blood disorder! Also they test for hidden c and uro/myco plasma both infections can cause scar tissue high nk/tnf cells which have a massive impact on implantation) they can check if you and dh have DQ match also.
hysteroscopy
karyotyping - gp wont do it but gyny will if you can get re ref back to who you saw

Hope you get some answers xxx


----------

